# Question for Chicken Experts



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Not nearly enough calcium in their diet?

See below. (What is the matter with my computer skills today?!?!)


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

This is all I know about pullet eggs: They are quite a bit smaller than regular.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

by Melissa Caughey of Tilly’s Nest

Have you ever wondered why sometimes your chickens lay eggs without shells? Yes, it can happen! These eggs feel like squishy bouncy balls and there are a few reasons as to why they happen. Sometimes these reasons are reversible and other times they are not. This post will take a look at the more common reasons behind these shell-less eggs.

Photo Credit
Pullets Starting Laying: Sometimes, as new pullets begin to start laying, their eggs can be mis-shaped as well as without shells. The shells can be thin or missing all together. To remedy this, ensure that they are on layer feed and give it some time. With proper nutrition, often their systems just needs a bit of time to figure things out.
Lack of Calcium: Be sure that your flock has access to crushed oyster shells or crushed egg shells. To make thick egg shells, the hens need calcium.
Diet: Be sure your layers are on layer feed. They also need adequate Vitamin D.
Predators: Hens’ bodies form their eggs while they sleep. If for some reason, they are startled in the night from a predator’ visit, sometimes eggs can be laid without shells.Stress: Anytime the flock is under stress such as molting, predators, excessive temperatures, change in the flock etc.

Advanced Age: As we age, our bodies slow down. The same goes for chickens. With age comes less reliable reproductive systems, decreases in eggs and sometimes more malfunctions in the egg laying process.
Possible Medical Conditions:
Unable to absorb dietary calcium
Problem with the shell gland
Illness/Sickness
Diet too high in salt
Egg Drop Syndrome


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Chickens Laying Soft Eggs? 6 Reasons Why (And What To Do) | Frugal Chicken


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lol, Catharine... you should scroll down to the bottom and volunteer to moderate PetGuide's Chicken Forum.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Frank my knowledge of chickens is definitely hatchling level. 

Anyway, no they have constant free access to calcium and people to whom I give eggs always comment on how hard the shells of my birds' eggs are (they are hard to crack). I am really thinking it is a pullet egg even though it is big and nicely shaped it just doesn't have the calcium. The dishes with the oyster shell and the grit are all on the coop side and the pullets don't spend much time on that side of the space yet. I did see one of the marans take some oyster shell as they were getting ready to roost for the night, so maybe it was her who laid the funny egg. I will make sure they have freer access to calcium by mixing some in with their food.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Beautiful Blue said:


> They also need adequate Vitamin D.
> Predators: Hens’ bodies form their eggs while they sleep. If for some reason, they are startled in the night from a predator’ visit, sometimes eggs can be laid without shells.Stress: Anytime the flock is under stress such as molting, predators, excessive temperatures, change in the flock etc.


I'm quoting my own post... Isn't that an interesting possible cause. Predators or stress during the night when the eggs are formed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I suppose it could be a stress egg. The pullets have only started sleeping in the coop since a few nights ago (like maybe Sunday or Monday and I think last night was the first night that one of the youngsters roosted on a higher perch near the old ladies (who aren't really old, just 3), but since chickens really like order in their world I suppose one of the older birds could have done a shell-less egg out of stress. Because of the dogs keeping raccoons and possums away and since the cats disappeared across the street there haven't been any nocturnal predators. I don't think it is nutritional because they are fed a very good quality organic layer feed along with lots of treats like dried mealworms, fruits and plenty of greens. In the cold weather I also make oatmeal for them, plus whatever they forage. 

I am still sort of betting on it being a pullet egg, but will have to watch those youngsters to see if any of them explores the nest boxes over the weekend.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I was going to guess it was the Marans laying a pullet egg. Sometimes the breeds that are bred with a focus on their color will have more quirks in their laying. I also think it is just a "starting out" egg. We had Turkens and they frequently laid the most beautiful double yolk eggs. We used to say that the double yolks made up for the rubber eggs. We, also, had our chickens on high quality food with access to crushed shells, in 10 by 10 and 10 by 20 foot roofed pens. So they were not lacking for calcium or space either. Now we did have two raccoon attacks--I chased those nasty bandits away with a broom stick. They never caused a drop in egg production. About the only thing that stopped production was winter and molting. And, yes we did have some odd eggs when the hens started laying again. I think if you were having a predator problem that your chickens would be screaming so loudly that your dogs would be barking their heads off. It is not something that happens quietly. Good luck, I can't wait to see a blue or green egg!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed, thanks so much for your insights. You are right I would have know from Peeves reaction if there were predators. Back when the across the street house that is currently for sale there was a large and poorly managed cat colony and those cats often hunted at my bird feeders and also had lots of interest in the chickens. Any time the chickens called the alarm, Peeves would alert us if we were in a part of the house where we hadn't heard them. He has driven many cats out of the yard.

If it is one of the marans I will be excited to see the color of a properly formed egg. Marans are known for very dark brown eggs. Mine won't be as dark as black copper maran eggs, but they are likely to be dark enough to be easily distinguished from the buff orpington eggs and the lavender orpington eggs are likely to have a pinkish tone to them so they should be easily recognised too. The normal egg in the picture with my first post is one of the bluer ameracauna eggs. I have one who lays sort of olive green eggs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I got another one of these oddball no shell eggs today. It seems a bit bigger than my older girls' eggs so I think these really are pullet eggs. Just two of them, but hopefully whoever is laying them will start taking enough calcium to make proper eggs soon. The youngsters have just this week earned privileges to have coop access during the day, since that is where I keep the adult grit and oyster shell we should figure it all out soon.


----------

